# Police officer abuses dog. Fired. Now reinstated.



## DogGone (Nov 28, 2009)

I think I saw the original video posted here, I apologize if the follow-up stories have already been posted.

A while back I think there was a video link and story posted here about a police officer abusing (hanging & hitting) his dog. I get the impression that the video had to be leaked to the public before the Police Department would take action against the police officer. The police officer was apparently fired. But it seems the courts have reinstated him and have ordered backpay. 

It just increases my distrust of authorities. It seems like the "good old boys club".

Police Sgt fired for abusing his police dog
LiveLeak.com - Police Sgt fired for abusing his police dog...heres the video

Trooper fired for kicking police dog wins again in court
http://www.wral.com/news/local/story/10695875/


----------



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

What bad people. Out of the 700,000+ police officers in the United States, I think you should base your opinion of all of them on these two people. 

Better yet, don't call the "good old boys club" when you are being raped or burglarized....that will show them!


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

I think you're way disallusioned to think that there are only 2 cops who have made bad decisions out all law enforcement. I'm all for law enforcement and have them in my family as well,but they are people just like anyone else. There are a lot of good ones out there,but also some bad ones as well. You need to get grip with the whole 'don't call them when you are getting hurt' stuff.




x0emiroxy0x said:


> Better yet, don't call the "good old boys club" when you are being raped or burglarized....that will show them!


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

Really, there is making a point and then there's...that. How rude  worse than rude, what a horrid thing to say! >:{


----------



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

This is a german shepherds forum....why don't you take your cop-bashing elsewhere? How about you actually get off your computer and go make a complaint in person instead of hiding behind an anonymous username......oh wait...that would be too scary.


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

This is a 4 year old case... started in 2007, ended in 2008 
(Just an update on his reinstatement in 2008 and back pay)


----------



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

KatsMuse said:


> This is a 4 year old case...


How sad .....

If you are that bored, I would google "fun free games on the computer"


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

> We have been confident from day one that Charles Jones was doing was he was told to do, what he was trained to do," said John Midgette, executive director of the North Carolina Police Benevolent Association. "These dogs are not pets. They are deadly weapons, and (if they are) not handled properly, people can get hurt – innocent people can get hurt."


What kind of crap is this?? Of course they are not pets but that does not give that jerk the right to abuse the dog. He deserved to be fired and does not deserve the privilege of working in law enforcement. There is NO excuse for that kind of behavior. NONE.






x0emiroxy0x said:


> What bad people. Out of the 700,000+ police officers in the United States, I think you should base your opinion of all of them on these two people.
> 
> Better yet, don't call the "good old boys club" when you are being raped or burglarized....that will show them!


I understand you are young and I understand that your boyfriend in a cop. But I seriously think it is misguided of you to always rush to defend the police no matter what. Just like anything else there are great cops, good cops, bad cops and rotten cops. And it is situations like this that causes people to be mistrustful of the system and police. Instead of ranting at someone because they are becoming disillusioned of the police and the system when something like this happens, you should be ranting that not only is the cop getting away with it but now is being given his job back WITH possibly a quarter of a million dollars in back pay. It is things like this that tarnishes ALL cops and should NOT be tolerated, not just because it is horrific and the dog did not deserve it but because it does create mistrust and anger toward the police.


----------



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

You understand I am young? LOL Nice attempt to condescend.

Ignoring that, I never once have said I think all police are good. I never once have made a post about how wonderful all police are.

I will continue to respond to ignorant and bashing posts like this that are posted out of mere spite (or boredom in this case) out of respect for my boyfriend and all the police officers who risk their lives every day for people like the OP who put them down constantly.

Like I have said many times before, a dog's life is not worth injury to a human. A dog IS a deadly weapon and while I don't believe in hitting my dog, I have never been a K9 Officer.

If this dog was not trained thoroughly and did not "OUT" correctly, the same people bashing police officer "cruelty" on this post would be bashing "poor training"

I am not condoning the treatment of this animal. I am merely saying that neither you nor I were there, and neither you nor I are k9 police trainers.

Continue to read poorly written news stories on the internet in your free time...but I would suggest not bringing them up when speaking with friends that have any amount of intelligence, unless you are questioning the validity of the story.


----------



## Tank_N_Moose (Jul 23, 2011)

x0emiroxy0x said:


> What bad people. Out of the 700,000+ police officers in the United States, I think you should base your opinion of all of them on these two people.
> 
> Better yet, don't call the "good old boys club" when you are being raped or burglarized....that will show them!


I usually just look around, read a bit and leave but I had to log in just to say this... Why is it every time a cop incident pops up on this site you come out swinging? If it is a pit bull getting shot you hate on the breed. If it is another dog incident it's "Don't judge everyone from this one cop!" If you're going to holler about everyone judging from a few incidents (which mysteriously seem to be happening more and more lately) perhaps you should listen to your own advice.

Either people and dog are individuals or they should all be judged in one group. Please pick a road and stick with it.

I don't mean to be a jerk but some of the stuff you say is messed up and unfair.


----------



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

This weekend in Houston I saw over 8 pitbulls, 4 german shepherds, and over 10 random "large" dogs roaming the streets in my grandma's neighborhood.

If any of these dogs so much as growled at her and started walking towards her, you better believe I will shoot it with my pistol within 3 seconds.

You want your dog to live, socialize it and keep it in your backyard. No dog is worth my grandma or loved ones being hurt.


----------



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

Tank_N_Moose said:


> I usually just look around, read a bit and leave but I had to log in just to say this... Why is it every time a cop incident pops up on this site you come out swinging?
> 
> *my boyfriend is in the police academy and I am one of the few people on here that is related to a police officer or has any idea (at all) about the training and procedures of police officers
> 
> ...


 ...


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

x0emiroxy0x said:


> ...*my boyfriend is in the police academy and I am one of the few people on here that is related to a police officer or has any idea (at all) about the training and procedures of police officers
> *


 What?... Where on earth did this statistic come from?

Actually I know many on here that are LE, related to LE, married to LE, or surrounded by them through friends. Just because we all don't come out and state it every chance we have... doesn't mean we are blind to the "LEO world". I don't know where you pull the statistics that no one else but you understands. 

My brother is LEO, many in my family have been in LE, our friends are, and so are many at my training grounds (we work with the central FL k9 officers and my trainer gets them certified). I can tell you right now, every one of them has stated the MISTAKES made by either them or other LE. None of them think they are higher than thou, and all of them are aware of cops that may be a bad egg. It happens... If they can admit to it and actually BE an LEO.... why should everyone on here be hush hush every time there's something fishy that happens or a wrong decision made?

So much you have said on this forum on these topics is incredibly harsh and misplaced.


----------



## Tank_N_Moose (Jul 23, 2011)

x0emiroxy0x said:


> ...


Your boyfriend has nothing to do with this. I'm military. If someone in the military shoots a bunch of innocent people my husband doesn't jump to my defense. People are individuals so what they do doesn't mean I need defending and neither does he.. I know the training cops go through as well. A lot of it is like ours.

Pit[ bulls take up a lot of statistics. BECAUSE THERE ARE A LOT OF BREEDS THROWN INTO ONE GROUP! Pit bulls aren't like GSDs. There's not just one breed wreaking havoc all over the place. American Pitbull Terrier, American Staffordshire Terrier and Staffordshire Bull Terrier, and AM Bullies. If we counted GSDs, Malinois, Dutch shepherds, and anything else brown, fluffy, and with standing ears GSDs statistics would sky rocket too. And another little fun fact: Pit bulls types are also the most abused breed. The amount of dogs that have bitten don't even come close to the amount that have been beaten, burned, fought, stabbed, and other abuses I care not to type out.

At least 18 this year. I am for sure missing some and am also not counting the cops that have left their own dogs in their cars to die from heat. How many times have dogs bitten cops with proof past "I feared for my life!"?

That doesn't account for the others from this year including the recent thread about Chloe.

If dogs have issues bred into certain breeds then you should be concerned. Our breed of choice is bred to be man biters. Pit bulls weren't. I'll leave the souls bit alone regardless of the fact dogs have proven time and again their soul by diving in front of danger for us without being trained.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

x0emiroxy0x said:


> You understand I am young? LOL Nice attempt to condescend.
> 
> Ignoring that, I never once have said I think all police are good. I never once have made a post about how wonderful all police are.
> 
> ...



Did you actually watch the video? Because it really sounds like you are actually DEFENDING the way this dog was treated?? 

As for your comment about being one of the "few" that are related to an LE. That is patently untrue and either you just don't pay attention to what other people post on here or you have a very short memory. We have several LE officers including K9 officers both active and retired and we have quite a few who are in someway related to one- including me, as I have told you multiple times. 

It is your blind willingness to excuse cops, no matter what, that is really offensive. Cops are human too. Yes, they put their lives on the line but it is a job they CHOSE to do. Therefore they absolutely should be prepared to conduct themselves to a higher standard to set the example for the public they serve. And when they are caught breaking the law they should be punished just like anyone else, if not harsher.

And if you do not believe there is a "good old boy system" than you do not have your eye open or perhaps since your BF is not yet out of the Academy, you have not seen it in action. A friend of mine is married to a cop. A cop who used to have a drinking problem. Several years ago he was pulled over driving home drunk. BECAUSE he was a cop, he was not charged- absolutely nothing. They called his wife to come get him and that was it. It was not even reported to his higher ups. So please don't act like cops don't get treated differently. They do.

Had this video been made by someone who worked as Walmart, people would have been calling for his head and he most likely would have been arrested and criminal charges of animal cruelty filed. Instead he was just fired and now the court wants to give him his job back. That doesn't even make sense.


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

opcorn:...


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

Whao. Really? No wonder the older generation have no faith in us, when instead of debating with facts ( real facts, not made up numbers/assumptions) all they see is mismanaged anger what really comes down to a tantrum.

We are probably the same age, but you have a lot to learn. You are young. Some of your comments are downright mean. 

It's too bad, that day after day I see more kids like you, with no ability to properly communicate, and resort to childish tactics.

Grow. Up.


----------



## julie87 (Aug 19, 2012)

What a sad story...how is hanging and beating a dog going to train his dog and who videotaped this? So he is a cop and of course he gets away with it. Seriousely, I had a very bad experience with a cop once he was a complete ass, and Im glad I told him off!!! anyway ...Although most of the police are amazing people and I have lots of respect for them. I am not sure what this cop was doing to his dog and for what reasons but it will never be OK in my eyes. How can a cop torchure his dog one day and another go and save lives? Of course, cops aren't perfect and some are criminals themselves, I think sometimes we get the idea that cops are these heros who never do anyting bad ...well they actually do...And I wouldn't want to get the help from that particular cop if I was raped or robbed, I would want somebody who doesn't beat his dog!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

_You are in denial (or Angela from the office) if you think people and dogs can be compared as individuals. Dogs are animals. They do not have souls. They do not go to heaven. They are not individuals. They are bred to have certain traits within breeds._

I can't even write what I want because I would be banned Just know because YOU feel this way that it doesn't mean that everyone else does. Animals live, breath, and bleed just like you and I.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

x0emiroxy0x said:


> This weekend in Houston I saw over 8 pitbulls, 4 german shepherds, and over 10 random "large" dogs roaming the streets in my grandma's neighborhood.
> 
> If any of these dogs so much as growled at her and started walking towards her, you better believe I will shoot it with my pistol within 3 seconds.
> 
> You want your dog to live, socialize it and keep it in your backyard. No dog is worth my grandma or loved ones being hurt.


If this is the case, this is a sign that the neighborhood in general is not to good and maybe Grandma should move?? I'm thinking that since you care so much that maybe you called animal control?? I suppose that would be the smart thing to do.


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

Are we still talking about a 4-5 year old case involving less than a minute of compulsion training for a Police K9 , by his K9 handler...who was not only investigated by his own department but also outside agencies involved in separate investigations?

(Yes, the officer was fired, investigated and re-instated. We can sit here all day and debate K9 training methods.
While some of us may not agree with compulsion training, it was that particular department's methods of training at the time...that has since been revised.)

http://www.wral.com/asset/news/local/2012/02/07/10695970/jones.PDF

OR, are we just criticizing and arguing over each others' opinions? 

Everyone here brings to the table their own life experience and thoughts. So, sure, they'll be different.

I personally don't care for blanket statements like " the good ol' boys club", that a certain breed is bad, or that people should be lumped into a certain group because of another's actions. 
But, if that's your opinion...so be it. 

It doesn't really MATTER whether I think its fair or not. Does it?

It doesn't matter how young or old you are, you're entitled to an opinion. Popular or not. 

_Arguing brings nothing to the table._

IMO, this thread has gotten way off topic...and, 

I'm still waiting to see what the lesson/informative value this thread has/had for the GSD dog forum.


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

KatsMuse said:


> Are we still talking about a 4-5 year old case involving less than a minute of compulsion training for a Police K9 , by his K9 handler...who was not only investigated by his own department but also outside agencies involved in separate investigations?
> 
> (Yes, the officer was fired, investigated and re-instated. We can sit here all day and debate K9 training methods.
> While some of us may not agree with compulsion training, it was that particular department's methods of training at the time...that has since been revised.)
> ...


THAT was not compulsion training. That was abuse. Plain and simple. The dog has NO idea why he is being hung and kicked.


----------



## GrammaD (Jan 1, 2012)

> Dogs are animals.


So are humans.



> They do not have souls.


Not to be offensive, but it's not provable that humans do either. Using a religious construct to devalue other life forms is weak.



> They do not go to heaven.


Again, not provable that humans do either. I have to say,imo, if there is a "heaven" it is much more likely to be populated with dogs than humans.



> They are not individuals.


I've owned 16 dogs in my lifetime. I can assure you, they are indeed individuals. Breed traits do not eliminate individuality. 7 shelties- all distinct personalities. 3 labs- all distinct personalities.


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

Capone22 said:


> THAT was not compulsion training. That was abuse. Plain and simple. The dog has NO idea why he is being hung and kicked.


I'm guessing you read the attached PDF file?
If so, you'll see where it had nothing to do with what the DOG thought....it had to do with the K9
Training methods they used (and some agencies still do) some 5-10 YEARS ago.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

GrammaD said:


> So are humans.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbup:

I'll be honest, you're wasting your breath with that one, unless she is agree'd with, everyone is "confused" and doesn't know what they are talking about.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

In my 'Good Ole' Boy's' club, all dogs do go to Heaven.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

To me, it looks as if that is what they were taught to do.
We may not like it, and we may not do this ourselves, and it may seem despicable to us, but that is what that department had its K9 handlers do. 



Trooper James R. Pickard, III testified as follows:

Q. Now in your training as a canine 
handler with the North Carolina Highway 
Patrol, would you just tell us some of the 
things that you have personally been trained 
to do and what you’ve seen with respect to 
dog handling with, for instance, concerning 
compliance techniques? What are some of the 
things you’ve been taught to do?

A. It all depends on what the dog is 
doing. If the dog, of course, is acting in 
an undesirable manner, you would use the 
choke collar primarily for compliance. But 
let’s say there is something more extreme, 
like [Jones] was having to deal with with
his dog, as far as handler aggression, which 
would usually happen whenever he tried to 
retrieve the toy from the dog. 

Numerous 
times, he’d get bitten by the dog, and it -9-
usually would end up being a fight between 
him and the dog. Nine times out of ten, 
[Jones] came out on the short end of the 
stick, to be very honest with you.

Whenever displayed handler aggression 
by the dog [sic], you use any means 
necessary to discipline that dog, whatever 
you can get a hold of, whatever you can do, 
whatever it takes to reinforce this canine, 
you don’t do this. You cannot do this. The 
handler has to be in control. If he’s not 
in control, let’s be honest. The dog turns 
into a four-wheel-drive stabbing machine 
because he can do whatever he wants and he 
has no control over him.

You have to have total control of the 
dog at all times. If that means kicking 
him, hitting him, choking him, whatever it 
takes to make sure he understands, “This is 
not acceptable. You cannot do this.” It 
becomes an extreme liability on the side of 
the road if you can’t control that dog.



Mike Evitt, a member of the Patrol, testified as follows:
Q. All right. And in an effort to kind of 
speed up the process here today, are you 
familiar with various compliance or training 
techniques employed by the Highway Patrol 
for canine handling?
A. Yes, sir.
Q. All right. Are you familiar with the 
choke-out technique on a dog?
A. Yes, sir.
Q. Have you ever seen that done?
A. Yes, sir.
Q. Can you tell us about that?
A. When you’re trying to get a dog to 
comply, there are steps that we try first, 
you know, verbal, but when they don’t’ 
respond to that and you have to choke them 
out, there are several ways to choke them 
out. You can put them in an airplane spin, 
it’s called. You can hold them up by the 
choke collar and choke them out. You can 
tie them off and choke them out.
Q. And are these techniques that you have 
learned in your training as a canine handler 
in the North Carolina Highway Patrol?


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

A. Yes, sir.
. . . .
Q. Okay. Now is this——what you observed 
in the tape the handler doing, who turns out 
to be former Sergeant Jones, techniques that 
you were trained by——to do by Captain 
Castelloe on the Highway Patrol?
A. Yes, sir.
Q. And how about in the second tape; can 
you tell us what, if anything, you observed 
in that tape?
A. Nothing unusual. I mean——
Q. Based upon your utilization of a canine 
and your training with——three, three and a 
half years with the North Carolina Highway 
Patrol, have you seen situations that were 
similar or may be perceived by people who 
are not familiar with the canine training 
program that may even appear to be worse 
than what you saw in those videotapes?
A. Yes, sir. 
. . . .
Q. Okay. And what other types of training 
techniques have you seen in your experience 
as a North Carolina Highway Patrol canine 
handler in addition to what you’ve already 
told us about?
A. Like I said, the airplane spins, You 
know, where you let go of them and they 
roll. Kicked——I’ve seen them be kicked in 
training.
Q. When would you see someone kick a
canine in training, under what 
circumstances?
A. One time that I remember, was trying to 
get a dog to out on a bite——on a bite suit——
and had worked with the same dog day in and 
day out and were having to escalate the 
measures to try to get it to comply, to get 
it to out on a bite.
Q. And when the dog does not out or 
release on the bite, then what do you do 
when he’s not following your commands?
A. Then you have to escalate to something 
else by choking him off.
Q. All right. Would you also then at some 
point in time escalate by kicking the dog?
A. Yes, if that’s the only way you can get 
it to out on the bite.
Q. Now these training techniques that you 
learned from Mr. Castelloe and the North 
Carolina Highway Patrol, were any of these 
designed to abuse or injure or hurt the dog?
A. No, sir.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Aug 30, 2011)

> Patrol training of canines consistently stressed Obedience & Control. Canine handlers were taught to rule with an “iron fist” as canines were “weapons” which had to be under control at all times. Having been
> taught *“when youor [sic] dog is not performing, bust his ass,” *handlers were taught to find what worked with each individual dog and handlers used whatever methods worked with their dogs.


I'm way too soft for this, I won't watch the video. Can someone tell me if patrol training methods have changed?

I don't live in this type of world, I can't form an opinion much less a judgment. 

Other than that, I just want to say I love GrammaD's post ​​


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Enough bashing already!


----------

